# Anyone use "rest implants" for two prong rests



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Does anyone use these for two prong or TM style rests? Just wondering, because I have 12, plus two teflon prong covers. If anyone can use them, I'll send them to you free. I was going to throw them away, but if anyone can use them, they are yours.

They are the quietest rest covers possilble. I changed my setup, so I no longer need them. PM me if interested.


----------



## dougdad (Nov 11, 2007)

Have 3 in household that use these rests, sent PM


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

pm returned, they are yours


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

I think Pam Anderson has rest implants


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

who wouldn't take a rest on them??! ha


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Terry Williams said:


> I think Pam Anderson has rest implants


 
LOL! Funny!! :lol:


----------

